# Bug in kernel [solved]

## Majed17

i noticed a notice in the kernel:

```
gentoo ~ # dmesg

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.12.12-gentoo (root@nagios) (gcc version 5.4.0 (Gentoo 5.4.0-r3 p1.3, pie-0.6.5) ) #1 SMP Thu Sep 14 15:47:11 +03 2017

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.12.12-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro

[    0.000000] Disabled fast string operations

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: x87 FPU will use FXSAVE

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009f7ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f800-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000ca000-0x00000000000cbfff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000dc000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000007feeffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007fef0000-0x000000007fefefff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007feff000-0x000000007fefffff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007ff00000-0x000000007fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec0ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fffe0000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: VMware, Inc. VMware Virtual Platform/440BX Desktop Reference Platform, BIOS 6.00 06/22/2012

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x80000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CBFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   CC000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0000000000 mask FF80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 disabled

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: PAT MSR is 0, disabled.

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WT  UC- UC  WB  WT  UC- UC 

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000f6bf0-0x000f6bff] mapped at [ffff8800000f6bf0]

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000099000] 99000 size 24576

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02c23000, 0x02c23fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02c24000, 0x02c24fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02c25000, 0x02c25fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02c26000, 0x02c26fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02c27000, 0x02c27fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F6B80 000024 (v02 PTLTD )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x000000007FEF0127 00005C (v01 INTEL  440BX    06040000 VMW  01324272)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x000000007FEFEE98 0000F4 (v04 INTEL  440BX    06040000 PTL  000F4240)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x000000007FEF0367 00EB31 (v01 PTLTD  Custom   06040000 MSFT 03000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x000000007FEFFFC0 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x000000007FEFFFC0 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 0x000000007FEF033F 000028 (v01 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 06040000  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x000000007FEF02EF 000050 (v01 PTLTD  ? APIC   06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x000000007FEF02B3 00003C (v01 PTLTD  $PCITBL$ 06040000  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SRAT 0x000000007FEF0223 000090 (v02 VMWARE MEMPLUG  06040000 VMW  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x000000007FEF01EB 000038 (v01 VMWARE VMW HPET 06040000 VMW  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: WAET 0x000000007FEF01C3 000028 (v01 VMWARE VMW WAET 06040000 VMW  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] SRAT: PXM 0 -> APIC 0x00 -> Node 0

[    0.000000] ACPI: SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: SRAT: Node 0 PXM 0 [mem 0x00100000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.000000] NUMA: Node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] + [mem 0x00100000-0x7fffffff] -> [mem 0x00000000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x7fffc000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x000000007fffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000007feeffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x000000007ff00000-0x000000007fffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000007fffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 524174

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3998 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 8128 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 520176 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086af01 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000c9fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000ca000-0x000cbfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7fef0000-0x7fefefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7feff000-0x7fefffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 36 pages/cpu @ffff88007fc00000 s108696 r8192 d30568 u2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s108696 r8192 d30568 u2097152 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515961

[    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.12.12-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 2034792K/2096696K available (12076K kernel code, 1535K rwdata, 4008K rodata, 1668K init, 9076K bss, 61904K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] **********************************************************

[    0.000000] **   NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE   **

[    0.000000] **                                                      **

[    0.000000] ** trace_printk() being used. Allocating extra memory.  **

[    0.000000] **                                                      **

[    0.000000] ** This means that this is a DEBUG kernel and it is     **

[    0.000000] ** unsafe for production use.                           **

[    0.000000] **                                                      **

[    0.000000] ** If you see this message and you are not debugging    **

[    0.000000] ** the kernel, report this immediately to your vendor!  **

[    0.000000] **                                                      **

[    0.000000] **   NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE   **

[    0.000000] **********************************************************

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=1.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=1

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:256 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484882848 ns

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.001000] tsc: Detected 1994.132 MHz processor

[    0.001000] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3988.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994132)

[    0.001000] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.001000] ACPI: Core revision 20170303

[    0.008018] ACPI: 1 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.008064] Security Framework initialized

[    0.008080] LoadPin: ready to pin (currently enabled)

[    0.008086] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.008101] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.008117] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.009021] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.009037] Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.009052] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.009236] Disabled fast string operations

[    0.009251] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.009267] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

[    0.009283] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.009298] mce: CPU supports 0 MCE banks

[    0.009314] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 7, 4MB 7

[    0.009330] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB 32, 1GB 0

[    0.024019] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 36K

[    0.024192] smpboot: Max logical packages: 1

[    0.024405] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.035000] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E7- 2820  @ 2.00GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x2f, stepping: 0x2)

[    0.035000] Performance Events: Westmere events, core PMU driver.

[    0.035000] core: CPUID marked event: 'cpu cycles' unavailable

[    0.035000] core: CPUID marked event: 'instructions' unavailable

[    0.035000] core: CPUID marked event: 'bus cycles' unavailable

[    0.035000] core: CPUID marked event: 'cache references' unavailable

[    0.035000] core: CPUID marked event: 'cache misses' unavailable

[    0.035000] core: CPUID marked event: 'branch instructions' unavailable

[    0.035000] core: CPUID marked event: 'branch misses' unavailable

[    0.035000] ... version:                1

[    0.035000] ... bit width:              48

[    0.035000] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.035000] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.035000] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.035000] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.035000] ... event mask:             000000000000000f

[    0.035000] smp: Bringing up secondary CPUs ...

[    0.035012] smp: Brought up 1 node, 1 CPU

[    0.035028] smpboot: Total of 1 processors activated (3988.26 BogoMIPS)

[    0.035083] sched_clock: Marking stable (35000000, 0)->(135780377, -100780377)

[    0.035210] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.035422] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x7feff000-0x7fefffff] (4096 bytes)

[    0.035464] workqueue: round-robin CPU selection forced, expect performance impact

[    0.035542] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.035571] futex hash table entries: 256 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.035629] xor: measuring software checksum speed

[    0.045010]    prefetch64-sse:  7924.000 MB/sec

[    0.055006]    generic_sse:  5408.000 MB/sec

[    0.055022] xor: using function: prefetch64-sse (7924.000 MB/sec)

[    0.055209] kworker/u2:0 (15) used greatest stack depth: 14784 bytes left

[    0.055303] RTC time: 17:09:14, date: 09/14/17

[    0.055585] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.056773] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.056794] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.056849] Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x80

[    0.057058] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.057307] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.057323] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.057339] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.059150] kworker/u2:1 (22) used greatest stack depth: 14024 bytes left

[    0.091351] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.108019] raid6: sse2x1   gen()  4390 MB/s

[    0.125022] raid6: sse2x1   xor()  3742 MB/s

[    0.142027] raid6: sse2x2   gen()  5539 MB/s

[    0.161039] raid6: sse2x2   xor()  4470 MB/s

[    0.178038] raid6: sse2x4   gen()  6558 MB/s

[    0.195046] raid6: sse2x4   xor()  4664 MB/s

[    0.195062] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 gen() 6558 MB/s

[    0.195078] raid6: .... xor() 4664 MB/s, rmw enabled

[    0.195093] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[    0.195419] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.195435] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.195451] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.195466] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.196344] ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.202061] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.203074] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

[    0.203090] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.203168] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.274688] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.274704] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.275095] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: platform does not support [AER]

[    0.275110] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug PME PCIeCapability]

[    0.276188] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.276204] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.276219] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.276235] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.276251] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.276266] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.276282] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x80000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.276297] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.276313] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xfeff window]

[    0.276329] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.276344] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:7190] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.277147] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:7191] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.277233] pci 0000:00:07.0: [8086:7110] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.278179] pci 0000:00:07.1: [8086:7111] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.280060] pci 0000:00:07.1: reg 0x20: [io  0x10c0-0x10cf]

[    0.280075] pci 0000:00:07.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

[    0.280091] pci 0000:00:07.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x14: [io  0x03f6]

[    0.280106] pci 0000:00:07.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

[    0.280122] pci 0000:00:07.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x1c: [io  0x0376]

[    0.280357] pci 0000:00:07.3: [8086:7113] type 00 class 0x068000

[    0.282077] pci 0000:00:07.3: quirk: [io  0x1000-0x103f] claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

[    0.282093] pci 0000:00:07.3: quirk: [io  0x1040-0x104f] claimed by PIIX4 SMB

[    0.282175] pci 0000:00:07.7: [15ad:0740] type 00 class 0x088000

[    0.282191] pci 0000:00:07.7: reg 0x10: [io  0x1080-0x10bf]

[    0.282206] pci 0000:00:07.7: reg 0x14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd0001fff 64bit]

[    0.284205] pci 0000:00:0f.0: [15ad:0405] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.285086] pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 0x10: [io  0x10d0-0x10df]

[    0.286068] pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xd8000000-0xdbffffff pref]

[    0.287067] pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd0800000-0xd0ffffff]

[    0.290062] pci 0000:00:0f.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x00007fff pref]

[    0.290231] pci 0000:00:10.0: [1000:0030] type 00 class 0x010000

[    0.291073] pci 0000:00:10.0: reg 0x10: [io  0x1400-0x14ff]

[    0.291089] pci 0000:00:10.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0xd0040000-0xd005ffff 64bit]

[    0.291104] pci 0000:00:10.0: reg 0x1c: [mem 0xd0020000-0xd003ffff 64bit]

[    0.292069] pci 0000:00:10.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x00003fff pref]

[    0.292198] pci 0000:00:11.0: [15ad:0790] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.292214] pci 0000:00:11.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.292292] pci 0000:00:15.0: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.293070] pci 0000:00:15.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.293145] pci 0000:00:15.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.293218] pci 0000:00:15.1: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.293233] pci 0000:00:15.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.293249] pci 0000:00:15.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.293344] pci 0000:00:15.2: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.294070] pci 0000:00:15.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.294148] pci 0000:00:15.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.294222] pci 0000:00:15.3: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.294237] pci 0000:00:15.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.294253] pci 0000:00:15.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.294327] pci 0000:00:15.4: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.295069] pci 0000:00:15.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.295147] pci 0000:00:15.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.295221] pci 0000:00:15.5: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.295236] pci 0000:00:15.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.295252] pci 0000:00:15.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.295340] pci 0000:00:15.6: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.296071] pci 0000:00:15.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.296150] pci 0000:00:15.6: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.297257] pci 0000:00:15.7: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.298084] pci 0000:00:15.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.298129] pci 0000:00:15.7: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.298204] pci 0000:00:16.0: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.298220] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.298235] pci 0000:00:16.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.298314] pci 0000:00:16.1: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.299084] pci 0000:00:16.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.299130] pci 0000:00:16.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.299223] pci 0000:00:16.2: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.299238] pci 0000:00:16.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.299254] pci 0000:00:16.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.299332] pci 0000:00:16.3: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.300072] pci 0000:00:16.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.300186] pci 0000:00:16.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.300259] pci 0000:00:16.4: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.301065] pci 0000:00:16.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.301162] pci 0000:00:16.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.301237] pci 0000:00:16.5: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.302071] pci 0000:00:16.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.302142] pci 0000:00:16.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.302215] pci 0000:00:16.6: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.302230] pci 0000:00:16.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.302246] pci 0000:00:16.6: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.303264] pci 0000:00:16.7: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.304071] pci 0000:00:16.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.304129] pci 0000:00:16.7: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.304202] pci 0000:00:17.0: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.304218] pci 0000:00:17.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.304233] pci 0000:00:17.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.304309] pci 0000:00:17.1: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.305079] pci 0000:00:17.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.305157] pci 0000:00:17.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.305238] pci 0000:00:17.2: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.306147] pci 0000:00:17.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.306163] pci 0000:00:17.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.306243] pci 0000:00:17.3: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.307117] pci 0000:00:17.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.307133] pci 0000:00:17.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.307222] pci 0000:00:17.4: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.308118] pci 0000:00:17.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.308134] pci 0000:00:17.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.309268] pci 0000:00:17.5: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.310093] pci 0000:00:17.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.310109] pci 0000:00:17.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.310192] pci 0000:00:17.6: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.311091] pci 0000:00:17.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.311107] pci 0000:00:17.6: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.311191] pci 0000:00:17.7: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.312154] pci 0000:00:17.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.312170] pci 0000:00:17.7: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.312254] pci 0000:00:18.0: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.313120] pci 0000:00:18.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.313136] pci 0000:00:18.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.313234] pci 0000:00:18.1: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.314125] pci 0000:00:18.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.314140] pci 0000:00:18.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.314220] pci 0000:00:18.2: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.315092] pci 0000:00:18.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.315170] pci 0000:00:18.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.316197] pci 0000:00:18.3: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.316212] pci 0000:00:18.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.316228] pci 0000:00:18.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.316302] pci 0000:00:18.4: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.317074] pci 0000:00:18.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.317105] pci 0000:00:18.4: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.317199] pci 0000:00:18.5: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.317214] pci 0000:00:18.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.317230] pci 0000:00:18.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.317309] pci 0000:00:18.6: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.318073] pci 0000:00:18.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.318136] pci 0000:00:18.6: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.318210] pci 0000:00:18.7: [15ad:07a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.318226] pci 0000:00:18.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.318241] pci 0000:00:18.7: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.318383] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.318446] pci 0000:02:00.0: [8086:100f] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.319079] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xd1020000-0xd103ffff 64bit]

[    0.319095] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xd1000000-0xd100ffff 64bit]

[    0.320067] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x20: [io  0x2000-0x203f]

[    0.321075] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff pref]

[    0.321366] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.321398] pci 0000:02:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.321498] pci 0000:00:11.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02] (subtractive decode)

[    0.321514] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x3fff]

[    0.321530] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd1000000-0xd23fffff]

[    0.321545] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdc400000-0xdc9fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.321550] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.321552] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.321555] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.321557] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.321559] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.321561] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0xfebfffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.321563] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.321565] pci 0000:00:11.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xfeff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.321624] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.321640] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.321656] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2400000-0xd24fffff]

[    0.321671] pci 0000:00:15.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4400000-0xd44fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.321739] pci 0000:00:15.1: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.321754] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

[    0.321770] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd2800000-0xd28fffff]

[    0.321785] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd4800000-0xd48fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.322149] pci 0000:00:15.2: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.322165] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.322180] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd2c00000-0xd2cfffff]

[    0.322196] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [mem 0xdcb00000-0xdcbfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.322259] pci 0000:00:15.3: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.322275] pci 0000:00:15.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd3000000-0xd30fffff]

[    0.322290] pci 0000:00:15.3:   bridge window [mem 0xdcd00000-0xdcdfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.322369] pci 0000:00:15.4: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[    0.322385] pci 0000:00:15.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd3400000-0xd34fffff]

[    0.322400] pci 0000:00:15.4:   bridge window [mem 0xdcf00000-0xdcffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.322485] pci 0000:00:15.5: PCI bridge to [bus 08]

[    0.322500] pci 0000:00:15.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd3800000-0xd38fffff]

[    0.322516] pci 0000:00:15.5:   bridge window [mem 0xdd100000-0xdd1fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.322594] pci 0000:00:15.6: PCI bridge to [bus 09]

[    0.322610] pci 0000:00:15.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd3c00000-0xd3cfffff]

[    0.322626] pci 0000:00:15.6:   bridge window [mem 0xdd300000-0xdd3fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.322688] pci 0000:00:15.7: PCI bridge to [bus 0a]

[    0.322704] pci 0000:00:15.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd4000000-0xd40fffff]

[    0.322720] pci 0000:00:15.7:   bridge window [mem 0xdd500000-0xdd5fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.323160] pci 0000:00:16.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0b]

[    0.323176] pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.323191] pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2500000-0xd25fffff]

[    0.323207] pci 0000:00:16.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4500000-0xd45fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.323269] pci 0000:00:16.1: PCI bridge to [bus 0c]

[    0.323285] pci 0000:00:16.1:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.323300] pci 0000:00:16.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd2900000-0xd29fffff]

[    0.323316] pci 0000:00:16.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd4900000-0xd49fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.323380] pci 0000:00:16.2: PCI bridge to [bus 0d]

[    0.323396] pci 0000:00:16.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.323411] pci 0000:00:16.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd2d00000-0xd2dfffff]

[    0.323427] pci 0000:00:16.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd4b00000-0xd4bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.323513] pci 0000:00:16.3: PCI bridge to [bus 0e]

[    0.323529] pci 0000:00:16.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd3100000-0xd31fffff]

[    0.323544] pci 0000:00:16.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd4d00000-0xd4dfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.323624] pci 0000:00:16.4: PCI bridge to [bus 0f]

[    0.323640] pci 0000:00:16.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd3500000-0xd35fffff]

[    0.323655] pci 0000:00:16.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd4f00000-0xd4ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.323766] pci 0000:00:16.5: PCI bridge to [bus 10]

[    0.323782] pci 0000:00:16.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd3900000-0xd39fffff]

[    0.323798] pci 0000:00:16.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd5100000-0xd51fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.324184] pci 0000:00:16.6: PCI bridge to [bus 11]

[    0.324199] pci 0000:00:16.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd3d00000-0xd3dfffff]

[    0.324215] pci 0000:00:16.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd5300000-0xd53fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.324296] pci 0000:00:16.7: PCI bridge to [bus 12]

[    0.325080] pci 0000:00:16.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd4100000-0xd41fffff]

[    0.325095] pci 0000:00:16.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd5500000-0xd55fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.325669] pci 0000:00:17.0: PCI bridge to [bus 13]

[    0.325685] pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.325700] pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2600000-0xd26fffff]

[    0.325716] pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4600000-0xd46fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.326143] pci 0000:00:17.1: PCI bridge to [bus 14]

[    0.326158] pci 0000:00:17.1:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.326174] pci 0000:00:17.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd2a00000-0xd2afffff]

[    0.326190] pci 0000:00:17.1:   bridge window [mem 0xdca00000-0xdcafffff 64bit pref]

[    0.326258] pci 0000:00:17.2: PCI bridge to [bus 15]

[    0.326274] pci 0000:00:17.2:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.326289] pci 0000:00:17.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd2e00000-0xd2efffff]

[    0.326305] pci 0000:00:17.2:   bridge window [mem 0xdcc00000-0xdccfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.326368] pci 0000:00:17.3: PCI bridge to [bus 16]

[    0.326383] pci 0000:00:17.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd3200000-0xd32fffff]

[    0.326399] pci 0000:00:17.3:   bridge window [mem 0xdce00000-0xdcefffff 64bit pref]

[    0.326477] pci 0000:00:17.4: PCI bridge to [bus 17]

[    0.326492] pci 0000:00:17.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd3600000-0xd36fffff]

[    0.326508] pci 0000:00:17.4:   bridge window [mem 0xdd000000-0xdd0fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.326586] pci 0000:00:17.5: PCI bridge to [bus 18]

[    0.326602] pci 0000:00:17.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd3a00000-0xd3afffff]

[    0.326617] pci 0000:00:17.5:   bridge window [mem 0xdd200000-0xdd2fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.326696] pci 0000:00:17.6: PCI bridge to [bus 19]

[    0.326711] pci 0000:00:17.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd3e00000-0xd3efffff]

[    0.326727] pci 0000:00:17.6:   bridge window [mem 0xdd400000-0xdd4fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.327133] pci 0000:00:17.7: PCI bridge to [bus 1a]

[    0.327148] pci 0000:00:17.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd4200000-0xd42fffff]

[    0.327164] pci 0000:00:17.7:   bridge window [mem 0xdd600000-0xdd6fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.327251] pci 0000:00:18.0: PCI bridge to [bus 1b]

[    0.327266] pci 0000:00:18.0:   bridge window [io  0x7000-0x7fff]

[    0.327282] pci 0000:00:18.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2700000-0xd27fffff]

[    0.327297] pci 0000:00:18.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4700000-0xd47fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.327367] pci 0000:00:18.1: PCI bridge to [bus 1c]

[    0.327382] pci 0000:00:18.1:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.327398] pci 0000:00:18.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd2b00000-0xd2bfffff]

[    0.327414] pci 0000:00:18.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd4a00000-0xd4afffff 64bit pref]

[    0.327498] pci 0000:00:18.2: PCI bridge to [bus 1d]

[    0.327514] pci 0000:00:18.2:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0xffff]

[    0.327530] pci 0000:00:18.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd2f00000-0xd2ffffff]

[    0.327545] pci 0000:00:18.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd4c00000-0xd4cfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.327611] pci 0000:00:18.3: PCI bridge to [bus 1e]

[    0.327627] pci 0000:00:18.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd3300000-0xd33fffff]

[    0.327642] pci 0000:00:18.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd4e00000-0xd4efffff 64bit pref]

[    0.327705] pci 0000:00:18.4: PCI bridge to [bus 1f]

[    0.327720] pci 0000:00:18.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd3700000-0xd37fffff]

[    0.327736] pci 0000:00:18.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd5000000-0xd50fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.327835] pci 0000:00:18.5: PCI bridge to [bus 20]

[    0.328088] pci 0000:00:18.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd3b00000-0xd3bfffff]

[    0.328104] pci 0000:00:18.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd5200000-0xd52fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.328210] pci 0000:00:18.6: PCI bridge to [bus 21]

[    0.328225] pci 0000:00:18.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd3f00000-0xd3ffffff]

[    0.328241] pci 0000:00:18.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd5400000-0xd54fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.328320] pci 0000:00:18.7: PCI bridge to [bus 22]

[    0.328335] pci 0000:00:18.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd4300000-0xd43fffff]

[    0.328351] pci 0000:00:18.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd5600000-0xd56fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.331678] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 14 15)

[    0.332096] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

[    0.332112] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

[    0.332127] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.350234] ACPI: Enabled 2 GPEs in block 00 to 0F

[    0.350526] pci 0000:00:0f.0: vgaarb: setting as boot VGA device

[    0.350542] pci 0000:00:0f.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.350558] pci 0000:00:0f.0: vgaarb: bridge control possible

[    0.350573] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.351002] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.351574] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.351742] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.351862] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.351916] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.352101] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.352752] EDAC MC: Ver: 3.0.0

[    0.354385] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.354525] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.432099] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.432114] pci 0000:00:18.2: can't claim BAR 13 [io  0xf000-0xffff]: no compatible bridge window

[    0.432130] pci 0000:00:18.2: [io  0xf000-0xffff] clipped to [io  0xf000-0xfeff]

[    0.432146] pci 0000:00:18.2:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0xfeff]

[    0.433091] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.433100] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7fef0000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.433464] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.433480] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.433495] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4 CALIPSO

[    0.433511] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.433828] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0

[    0.434092] hpet0: 16 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.436414] clocksource: Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.469820] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.469891] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.477233] kworker/u2:1 (1099) used greatest stack depth: 13912 bytes left

[    0.478964] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.479588] system 00:00: [io  0x1000-0x103f] has been reserved

[    0.479659] system 00:00: [io  0x1040-0x104f] has been reserved

[    0.479730] system 00:00: [io  0x0cf0-0x0cf1] has been reserved

[    0.479802] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.479896] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.479973] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.480058] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.480542] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff] has been reserved

[    0.480614] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.485653] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    0.490676] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.494697] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.499547] pnp 00:08: [dma 2]

[    0.500616] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0700 (active)

[    0.500756] system 00:09: [io  0x1060-0x107f] has been reserved

[    0.500827] system 00:09: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.500898] system 00:09: [mem 0xd0200000-0xd03fffff] has been reserved

[    0.500970] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.510527] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.515373] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.515607] pci 0000:00:15.3: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 06] add_size 1000

[    0.515679] pci 0000:00:15.4: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 07] add_size 1000

[    0.515750] pci 0000:00:15.5: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 08] add_size 1000

[    0.515821] pci 0000:00:15.6: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 09] add_size 1000

[    0.515891] pci 0000:00:15.7: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 0a] add_size 1000

[    0.515962] pci 0000:00:16.3: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 0e] add_size 1000

[    0.516033] pci 0000:00:16.4: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 0f] add_size 1000

[    0.516104] pci 0000:00:16.5: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 10] add_size 1000

[    0.516173] pci 0000:00:16.6: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 11] add_size 1000

[    0.516244] pci 0000:00:16.7: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 12] add_size 1000

[    0.516547] pci 0000:00:17.3: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 16] add_size 1000

[    0.516618] pci 0000:00:17.4: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 17] add_size 1000

[    0.516689] pci 0000:00:17.5: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 18] add_size 1000

[    0.516760] pci 0000:00:17.6: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 19] add_size 1000

[    0.516831] pci 0000:00:17.7: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 1a] add_size 1000

[    0.516902] pci 0000:00:18.3: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 1e] add_size 1000

[    0.516973] pci 0000:00:18.4: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 1f] add_size 1000

[    0.517056] pci 0000:00:18.5: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 20] add_size 1000

[    0.517126] pci 0000:00:18.6: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 21] add_size 1000

[    0.517195] pci 0000:00:18.7: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 22] add_size 1000

[    0.517238] pci 0000:00:0f.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x80007fff pref]

[    0.517473] pci 0000:00:10.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x80008000-0x8000bfff pref]

[    0.517545] pci 0000:00:15.3: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.517616] pci 0000:00:15.3: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.517695] pci 0000:00:15.4: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.517766] pci 0000:00:15.4: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.517838] pci 0000:00:15.5: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.517909] pci 0000:00:15.5: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.517980] pci 0000:00:15.6: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518052] pci 0000:00:15.6: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518123] pci 0000:00:15.7: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518195] pci 0000:00:15.7: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518266] pci 0000:00:16.3: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518485] pci 0000:00:16.3: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518567] pci 0000:00:16.4: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518638] pci 0000:00:16.4: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518710] pci 0000:00:16.5: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518781] pci 0000:00:16.5: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518852] pci 0000:00:16.6: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518924] pci 0000:00:16.6: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.518995] pci 0000:00:16.7: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.519491] pci 0000:00:16.7: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.519586] pci 0000:00:17.3: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.519658] pci 0000:00:17.3: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.519729] pci 0000:00:17.4: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.519801] pci 0000:00:17.4: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.519872] pci 0000:00:17.5: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.519943] pci 0000:00:17.5: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520015] pci 0000:00:17.6: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520086] pci 0000:00:17.6: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520157] pci 0000:00:17.7: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520229] pci 0000:00:17.7: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520300] pci 0000:00:18.3: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520483] pci 0000:00:18.3: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520564] pci 0000:00:18.4: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520635] pci 0000:00:18.4: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520706] pci 0000:00:18.5: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520778] pci 0000:00:18.5: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520849] pci 0000:00:18.6: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520920] pci 0000:00:18.6: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.520992] pci 0000:00:18.7: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521063] pci 0000:00:18.7: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521135] pci 0000:00:18.7: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521206] pci 0000:00:18.7: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521277] pci 0000:00:18.6: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521469] pci 0000:00:18.6: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521540] pci 0000:00:18.5: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521611] pci 0000:00:18.5: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521683] pci 0000:00:18.4: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521754] pci 0000:00:18.4: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521826] pci 0000:00:18.3: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521897] pci 0000:00:18.3: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.521968] pci 0000:00:17.7: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522040] pci 0000:00:17.7: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522111] pci 0000:00:17.6: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522182] pci 0000:00:17.6: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522254] pci 0000:00:17.5: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522325] pci 0000:00:17.5: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522469] pci 0000:00:17.4: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522541] pci 0000:00:17.4: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522612] pci 0000:00:17.3: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522684] pci 0000:00:17.3: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522755] pci 0000:00:16.7: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522826] pci 0000:00:16.7: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522898] pci 0000:00:16.6: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.522969] pci 0000:00:16.6: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523040] pci 0000:00:16.5: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523112] pci 0000:00:16.5: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523183] pci 0000:00:16.4: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523255] pci 0000:00:16.4: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523326] pci 0000:00:16.3: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523472] pci 0000:00:16.3: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523544] pci 0000:00:15.7: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523615] pci 0000:00:15.7: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523686] pci 0000:00:15.6: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523758] pci 0000:00:15.6: BAR 13: failed to assign [io  size 0x1000]

[    0.523829] pci 0000:00:15.5: BAR 13: no space for [io  size 0x1000]

```

[Moderator edit: trimmed build log due to exceeding forum limit.  Please use a pastebin for large logs. -Hu]

----------

## Majed17

```
[    0.528616] pci 0000:00:16.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd3100000-0xd31fffff]

[    0.528687] pci 0000:00:16.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd4d00000-0xd4dfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.528759] pci 0000:00:16.4: PCI bridge to [bus 0f]

[    0.528830] pci 0000:00:16.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd3500000-0xd35fffff]

[    0.529516] pci 0000:00:16.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd4f00000-0xd4ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.529588] pci 0000:00:16.5: PCI bridge to [bus 10]

[    0.529659] pci 0000:00:16.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd3900000-0xd39fffff]

[    0.529731] pci 0000:00:16.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd5100000-0xd51fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.529802] pci 0000:00:16.6: PCI bridge to [bus 11]

[    0.529873] pci 0000:00:16.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd3d00000-0xd3dfffff]

[    0.529945] pci 0000:00:16.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd5300000-0xd53fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.530016] pci 0000:00:16.7: PCI bridge to [bus 12]

[    0.530088] pci 0000:00:16.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd4100000-0xd41fffff]

[    0.530159] pci 0000:00:16.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd5500000-0xd55fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.530520] pci 0000:00:17.0: PCI bridge to [bus 13]

[    0.530591] pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.530662] pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2600000-0xd26fffff]

[    0.530734] pci 0000:00:17.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4600000-0xd46fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.530805] pci 0000:00:17.1: PCI bridge to [bus 14]

[    0.530876] pci 0000:00:17.1:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.530948] pci 0000:00:17.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd2a00000-0xd2afffff]

[    0.531019] pci 0000:00:17.1:   bridge window [mem 0xdca00000-0xdcafffff 64bit pref]

[    0.531091] pci 0000:00:17.2: PCI bridge to [bus 15]

[    0.531162] pci 0000:00:17.2:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.531233] pci 0000:00:17.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd2e00000-0xd2efffff]

[    0.531305] pci 0000:00:17.2:   bridge window [mem 0xdcc00000-0xdccfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.531537] pci 0000:00:17.3: PCI bridge to [bus 16]

[    0.531608] pci 0000:00:17.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd3200000-0xd32fffff]

[    0.531680] pci 0000:00:17.3:   bridge window [mem 0xdce00000-0xdcefffff 64bit pref]

[    0.531751] pci 0000:00:17.4: PCI bridge to [bus 17]

[    0.531823] pci 0000:00:17.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd3600000-0xd36fffff]

[    0.531894] pci 0000:00:17.4:   bridge window [mem 0xdd000000-0xdd0fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.531965] pci 0000:00:17.5: PCI bridge to [bus 18]

[    0.532037] pci 0000:00:17.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd3a00000-0xd3afffff]

[    0.532108] pci 0000:00:17.5:   bridge window [mem 0xdd200000-0xdd2fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.532179] pci 0000:00:17.6: PCI bridge to [bus 19]

[    0.532251] pci 0000:00:17.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd3e00000-0xd3efffff]

[    0.532472] pci 0000:00:17.6:   bridge window [mem 0xdd400000-0xdd4fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.532543] pci 0000:00:17.7: PCI bridge to [bus 1a]

[    0.532615] pci 0000:00:17.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd4200000-0xd42fffff]

[    0.532686] pci 0000:00:17.7:   bridge window [mem 0xdd600000-0xdd6fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.532757] pci 0000:00:18.0: PCI bridge to [bus 1b]

[    0.532829] pci 0000:00:18.0:   bridge window [io  0x7000-0x7fff]

[    0.532900] pci 0000:00:18.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd2700000-0xd27fffff]

[    0.532971] pci 0000:00:18.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd4700000-0xd47fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.533043] pci 0000:00:18.1: PCI bridge to [bus 1c]

[    0.533500] pci 0000:00:18.1:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.533571] pci 0000:00:18.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd2b00000-0xd2bfffff]

[    0.533642] pci 0000:00:18.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd4a00000-0xd4afffff 64bit pref]

[    0.534540] pci 0000:00:18.2: PCI bridge to [bus 1d]

[    0.534611] pci 0000:00:18.2:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0xfeff]

[    0.534683] pci 0000:00:18.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd2f00000-0xd2ffffff]

[    0.534754] pci 0000:00:18.2:   bridge window [mem 0xd4c00000-0xd4cfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.534825] pci 0000:00:18.3: PCI bridge to [bus 1e]

[    0.534897] pci 0000:00:18.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd3300000-0xd33fffff]

[    0.534968] pci 0000:00:18.3:   bridge window [mem 0xd4e00000-0xd4efffff 64bit pref]

[    0.535040] pci 0000:00:18.4: PCI bridge to [bus 1f]

[    0.535111] pci 0000:00:18.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd3700000-0xd37fffff]

[    0.535182] pci 0000:00:18.4:   bridge window [mem 0xd5000000-0xd50fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.535528] pci 0000:00:18.5: PCI bridge to [bus 20]

[    0.535599] pci 0000:00:18.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd3b00000-0xd3bfffff]

[    0.535670] pci 0000:00:18.5:   bridge window [mem 0xd5200000-0xd52fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.535742] pci 0000:00:18.6: PCI bridge to [bus 21]

[    0.535813] pci 0000:00:18.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd3f00000-0xd3ffffff]

[    0.535884] pci 0000:00:18.6:   bridge window [mem 0xd5400000-0xd54fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.535956] pci 0000:00:18.7: PCI bridge to [bus 22]

[    0.536027] pci 0000:00:18.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd4300000-0xd43fffff]

[    0.536099] pci 0000:00:18.7:   bridge window [mem 0xd5600000-0xd56fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536170] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.536174] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.536176] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.536179] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.536181] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.536183] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x80000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.536186] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.536188] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [io  0x0d00-0xfeff window]

[    0.536193] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x3fff]

[    0.536195] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd1000000-0xd23fffff]

[    0.536200] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xdc400000-0xdc9fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536202] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 4 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.536204] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 5 [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.536206] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 6 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.536209] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.536211] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.536213] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 9 [mem 0x80000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.536216] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 10 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.536218] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 11 [io  0x0d00-0xfeff window]

[    0.536221] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.536223] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd2400000-0xd24fffff]

[    0.536225] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xd4400000-0xd44fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536227] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

[    0.536229] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xd2800000-0xd28fffff]

[    0.536231] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xd4800000-0xd48fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536234] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.536236] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xd2c00000-0xd2cfffff]

[    0.536238] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0xdcb00000-0xdcbfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536241] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xd3000000-0xd30fffff]

[    0.536243] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xdcd00000-0xdcdfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536245] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xd3400000-0xd34fffff]

[    0.536247] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 2 [mem 0xdcf00000-0xdcffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536250] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 [mem 0xd3800000-0xd38fffff]

[    0.536252] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 2 [mem 0xdd100000-0xdd1fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536254] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 1 [mem 0xd3c00000-0xd3cfffff]

[    0.536256] pci_bus 0000:09: resource 2 [mem 0xdd300000-0xdd3fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536259] pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 1 [mem 0xd4000000-0xd40fffff]

[    0.536261] pci_bus 0000:0a: resource 2 [mem 0xdd500000-0xdd5fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536264] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 0 [io  0x5000-0x5fff]

[    0.536266] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 1 [mem 0xd2500000-0xd25fffff]

[    0.536268] pci_bus 0000:0b: resource 2 [mem 0xd4500000-0xd45fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536270] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.536272] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 1 [mem 0xd2900000-0xd29fffff]

[    0.536274] pci_bus 0000:0c: resource 2 [mem 0xd4900000-0xd49fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536276] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.536278] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 1 [mem 0xd2d00000-0xd2dfffff]

[    0.536280] pci_bus 0000:0d: resource 2 [mem 0xd4b00000-0xd4bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536283] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 1 [mem 0xd3100000-0xd31fffff]

[    0.536285] pci_bus 0000:0e: resource 2 [mem 0xd4d00000-0xd4dfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536287] pci_bus 0000:0f: resource 1 [mem 0xd3500000-0xd35fffff]

[    0.536290] pci_bus 0000:0f: resource 2 [mem 0xd4f00000-0xd4ffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536293] pci_bus 0000:10: resource 1 [mem 0xd3900000-0xd39fffff]

[    0.536295] pci_bus 0000:10: resource 2 [mem 0xd5100000-0xd51fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536298] pci_bus 0000:11: resource 1 [mem 0xd3d00000-0xd3dfffff]

[    0.536300] pci_bus 0000:11: resource 2 [mem 0xd5300000-0xd53fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536303] pci_bus 0000:12: resource 1 [mem 0xd4100000-0xd41fffff]

[    0.536305] pci_bus 0000:12: resource 2 [mem 0xd5500000-0xd55fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536308] pci_bus 0000:13: resource 0 [io  0x6000-0x6fff]

[    0.536309] pci_bus 0000:13: resource 1 [mem 0xd2600000-0xd26fffff]

[    0.536311] pci_bus 0000:13: resource 2 [mem 0xd4600000-0xd46fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536314] pci_bus 0000:14: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.536316] pci_bus 0000:14: resource 1 [mem 0xd2a00000-0xd2afffff]

[    0.536318] pci_bus 0000:14: resource 2 [mem 0xdca00000-0xdcafffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536320] pci_bus 0000:15: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.536322] pci_bus 0000:15: resource 1 [mem 0xd2e00000-0xd2efffff]

[    0.536324] pci_bus 0000:15: resource 2 [mem 0xdcc00000-0xdccfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536327] pci_bus 0000:16: resource 1 [mem 0xd3200000-0xd32fffff]

[    0.536329] pci_bus 0000:16: resource 2 [mem 0xdce00000-0xdcefffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536331] pci_bus 0000:17: resource 1 [mem 0xd3600000-0xd36fffff]

[    0.536333] pci_bus 0000:17: resource 2 [mem 0xdd000000-0xdd0fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536346] pci_bus 0000:18: resource 1 [mem 0xd3a00000-0xd3afffff]

[    0.536349] pci_bus 0000:18: resource 2 [mem 0xdd200000-0xdd2fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536352] pci_bus 0000:19: resource 1 [mem 0xd3e00000-0xd3efffff]

[    0.536354] pci_bus 0000:19: resource 2 [mem 0xdd400000-0xdd4fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536357] pci_bus 0000:1a: resource 1 [mem 0xd4200000-0xd42fffff]

[    0.536359] pci_bus 0000:1a: resource 2 [mem 0xdd600000-0xdd6fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536362] pci_bus 0000:1b: resource 0 [io  0x7000-0x7fff]

[    0.536364] pci_bus 0000:1b: resource 1 [mem 0xd2700000-0xd27fffff]

[    0.536366] pci_bus 0000:1b: resource 2 [mem 0xd4700000-0xd47fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536368] pci_bus 0000:1c: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.536370] pci_bus 0000:1c: resource 1 [mem 0xd2b00000-0xd2bfffff]

[    0.536372] pci_bus 0000:1c: resource 2 [mem 0xd4a00000-0xd4afffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536375] pci_bus 0000:1d: resource 0 [io  0xf000-0xfeff]

[    0.536377] pci_bus 0000:1d: resource 1 [mem 0xd2f00000-0xd2ffffff]

[    0.536379] pci_bus 0000:1d: resource 2 [mem 0xd4c00000-0xd4cfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536381] pci_bus 0000:1e: resource 1 [mem 0xd3300000-0xd33fffff]

[    0.536384] pci_bus 0000:1e: resource 2 [mem 0xd4e00000-0xd4efffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536386] pci_bus 0000:1f: resource 1 [mem 0xd3700000-0xd37fffff]

[    0.536388] pci_bus 0000:1f: resource 2 [mem 0xd5000000-0xd50fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536391] pci_bus 0000:20: resource 1 [mem 0xd3b00000-0xd3bfffff]

[    0.536393] pci_bus 0000:20: resource 2 [mem 0xd5200000-0xd52fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536395] pci_bus 0000:21: resource 1 [mem 0xd3f00000-0xd3ffffff]

[    0.536397] pci_bus 0000:21: resource 2 [mem 0xd5400000-0xd54fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536400] pci_bus 0000:22: resource 1 [mem 0xd4300000-0xd43fffff]

[    0.536401] pci_bus 0000:22: resource 2 [mem 0xd5600000-0xd56fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.536621] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.536859] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.536931] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.537002] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    0.537139] UDP hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.537210] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.537289] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.537536] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.537608] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.537679] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.537750] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.537835] pci 0000:00:00.0: Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers

[    0.537906] pci 0000:00:0f.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.538538] PCI: CLS mismatch (32 != 64), using 64 bytes

[    0.539208] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    1.572014] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1994.995 MHz

[    1.572031] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x39836c949c4, max_idle_ns: 881590815978 ns

[    2.580476] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    7.067270] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    7.068158] audit: type=2000 audit(1505408961.061:1): state=initialized audit_enabled=0 res=1

[    7.068473] workingset: timestamp_bits=56 max_order=19 bucket_order=0

[    7.075039] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    7.075060] Key type id_resolver registered

[    7.075081] Key type id_legacy registered

[    7.075228] SGI XFS with security attributes, no debug enabled

[    7.076889] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    7.079661] NET: Registered protocol family 38

[    7.079713] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 249)

[    7.079743] io scheduler noop registered

[    7.079767] io scheduler deadline registered

[    7.079828] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    7.079856] io scheduler mq-deadline registered

[    7.079912] io scheduler bfq registered

[    7.089326] test_hash: __hash_32() has no arch implementation to test.

[    7.089347] test_hash: hash_32() has no arch implementation to test.

[    7.089369] test_hash: hash_64() has no arch implementation to test.

[    7.089390] test_hash: 33152 tests passed.

[    7.089432] test_siphash: self-tests: pass

[    7.089681] test passed

[    7.089711] test_uuid: all 18 tests passed

[    7.104575] pcieport 0000:00:15.0: Signaling PME with IRQ 24

[    7.104596] pcieport 0000:00:15.1: Signaling PME with IRQ 25

[    7.104617] pcieport 0000:00:15.2: Signaling PME with IRQ 26

[    7.104638] pcieport 0000:00:15.3: Signaling PME with IRQ 27

[    7.104691] pcieport 0000:00:15.4: Signaling PME with IRQ 28

[    7.104713] pcieport 0000:00:15.5: Signaling PME with IRQ 29

[    7.104734] pcieport 0000:00:15.6: Signaling PME with IRQ 30

[    7.106359] pcieport 0000:00:15.7: Signaling PME with IRQ 31

[    7.106380] pcieport 0000:00:16.0: Signaling PME with IRQ 32

[    7.106401] pcieport 0000:00:16.1: Signaling PME with IRQ 33

[    7.106431] pcieport 0000:00:16.2: Signaling PME with IRQ 34

[    7.106453] pcieport 0000:00:16.3: Signaling PME with IRQ 35

[    7.106474] pcieport 0000:00:16.4: Signaling PME with IRQ 36

[    7.106504] pcieport 0000:00:16.5: Signaling PME with IRQ 37

[    7.106525] pcieport 0000:00:16.6: Signaling PME with IRQ 38

[    7.106546] pcieport 0000:00:16.7: Signaling PME with IRQ 39

[    7.106576] pcieport 0000:00:17.0: Signaling PME with IRQ 40

[    7.106597] pcieport 0000:00:17.1: Signaling PME with IRQ 41

[    7.106618] pcieport 0000:00:17.2: Signaling PME with IRQ 42

[    7.106648] pcieport 0000:00:17.3: Signaling PME with IRQ 43

[    7.106669] pcieport 0000:00:17.4: Signaling PME with IRQ 44

[    7.106712] pcieport 0000:00:17.5: Signaling PME with IRQ 45

[    7.106741] pcieport 0000:00:17.6: Signaling PME with IRQ 46

[    7.106762] pcieport 0000:00:17.7: Signaling PME with IRQ 47

[    7.106784] pcieport 0000:00:18.0: Signaling PME with IRQ 48

[    7.106813] pcieport 0000:00:18.1: Signaling PME with IRQ 49

[    7.106835] pcieport 0000:00:18.2: Signaling PME with IRQ 50

[    7.106856] pcieport 0000:00:18.3: Signaling PME with IRQ 51

[    7.106886] pcieport 0000:00:18.4: Signaling PME with IRQ 52

[    7.106907] pcieport 0000:00:18.5: Signaling PME with IRQ 53

[    7.106928] pcieport 0000:00:18.6: Signaling PME with IRQ 54

[    7.106960] pcieport 0000:00:18.7: Signaling PME with IRQ 55

[    7.107154] switchtec: loaded.

[    7.107370] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    7.128395] 00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    7.149390] 00:07: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    7.150841] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    7.150954] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    7.151100] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 440BX Chipset

[    7.152969] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x0

[    7.153449] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[    7.153582] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    7.153603] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    7.155225] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[    7.155922] [drm] DMA map mode: Using physical TTM page addresses.

[    7.155943] [drm] Capabilities:

[    7.155964] [drm]   Rect copy.

[    7.155986] [drm]   Cursor.

[    7.156007] [drm]   Cursor bypass.

[    7.156028] [drm]   Cursor bypass 2.

[    7.156049] [drm]   8bit emulation.

[    7.156071] [drm]   Alpha cursor.

[    7.156092] [drm]   Extended Fifo.

[    7.156113] [drm]   Multimon.

[    7.156135] [drm]   Pitchlock.

[    7.156156] [drm]   Irq mask.

[    7.156177] [drm]   Display Topology.

[    7.156355] [drm]   GMR.

[    7.156376] [drm]   Traces.

[    7.156397] [drm]   GMR2.

[    7.156419] [drm]   Screen Object 2.

[    7.156440] [drm] Max GMR ids is 64

[    7.156461] [drm] Max number of GMR pages is 65536

[    7.156482] [drm] Max dedicated hypervisor surface memory is 163840 kiB

[    7.156504] [drm] Maximum display memory size is 4096 kiB

[    7.156525] [drm] VRAM at 0xd8000000 size is 4096 kiB

[    7.156546] [drm] MMIO at 0xd0800000 size is 256 kiB

[    7.156573] [drm] global init.

[    7.157095] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 1017414 kiB

[    7.157117] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[    7.157138] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[    7.157391] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    7.157412] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

[    7.158290] [drm] Screen Objects Display Unit initialized

[    7.158410] [drm] width 640

[    7.158431] [drm] height 480

[    7.158453] [drm] bpp 32

[    7.159376] [drm] Fifo max 0x00040000 min 0x00001000 cap 0x0000077f

[    7.159647] [drm] DX: no.

[    7.159669] [drm] Atomic: yes

[    7.168471] fbcon: svgadrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    7.175390] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

[    7.176416] [drm] Initialized vmwgfx 2.13.0 20170607 for 0000:00:0f.0 on minor 0

[    7.176609] [drm] Initialized vgem 1.0.0 20120112 for virtual device on minor 1

[    7.181570] loop: module loaded

[    7.181708] vmw_vmci 0000:00:07.7: Found VMCI PCI device at 0x11080, irq 16

[    7.181730] vmw_vmci 0000:00:07.7: Using capabilities 0xc

[    7.182598] Guest personality initialized and is active

[    7.183530] VMCI host device registered (name=vmci, major=10, minor=61)

[    7.183551] Initialized host personality

[    7.184616] snic:Cisco SCSI NIC Driver, ver 0.0.1.18

[    7.184678] snic:Trace Facility Enabled.

                Trace Buffer SZ 16 Pages.

[    7.185823] VMware PVSCSI driver - version 1.0.7.0-k

[    7.188573] ata_piix 0000:00:07.1: version 2.13

[    7.189419] scsi host0: ata_piix

[    7.189647] scsi host1: ata_piix

[    7.189704] ata1: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x10c0 irq 14

[    7.189726] ata2: PATA max UDMA/33 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x10c8 irq 15

[    7.190445] MACsec IEEE 802.1AE

[    7.190797] libphy: Fixed MDIO Bus: probed

[    7.198938] dsa-loop fixed-0:1f: DSA mockup driver: 0x1f

[    7.199414] ena: Elastic Network Adapter (ENA) v1.1.7

[    7.199670] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    7.199691] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    7.199721] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    7.200694] mptbase: ioc0: Initiating bringup

[    7.228403] ioc0: LSI53C1030 B0: Capabilities={Initiator}

[    7.289873] scsi host2: ioc0: LSI53C1030 B0, FwRev=01032920h, Ports=1, MaxQ=128, IRQ=17

[    7.332654] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     VMware   Virtual disk     1.0  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[    7.333457] scsi target2:0:0: Beginning Domain Validation

[    7.334854] scsi target2:0:0: Domain Validation skipping write tests

[    7.335429] scsi target2:0:0: Ending Domain Validation

[    7.336477] scsi target2:0:0: FAST-40 WIDE SCSI 80.0 MB/s ST (25 ns, offset 127)

[    7.337834] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 62914560 512-byte logical blocks: (32.2 GB/30.0 GiB)

[    7.338459] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    7.339429] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 61 00 00 00

[    7.339475] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Cache data unavailable

[    7.340429] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

[    7.340946] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    7.342063]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    7.343197] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    7.346782] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    7.347444] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    7.347508] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    7.347551] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    7.348683] usbcore: registered new interface driver chaoskey

[    7.349600] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOUS] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    7.388956] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    7.389792] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    7.390827] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    7.392113] usbcore: registered new interface driver pegasus_notetaker

[    7.393231] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input1

[    7.394154] random: fast init done

[    7.416206] ata2.00: ATAPI: VMware Virtual IDE CDROM Drive, 00000001, max UDMA/33

[    7.416790] rtc_cmos 00:01: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    7.417645] rtc_cmos 00:01: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    7.421152] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    7.422797] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.35.0-ioctl (2016-06-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    7.424932] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            NECVMWar VMware IDE CDR10 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    7.430682] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    7.433435] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    7.433479] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    7.435089] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    7.435567] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    7.435729] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    7.438546] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    7.438602] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    7.439593] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    7.440990] Segment Routing with IPv6

[    7.441745] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    7.442548] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 1x/1x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    7.442570] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    7.442772] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    7.443021] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    7.443802] sit: IPv6, IPv4 and MPLS over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    7.444723] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    7.445857] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    7.447083] registered taskstats version 1

[    7.448317] Btrfs loaded, crc32c=crc32c-generic

[    7.448760] Key type encrypted registered

[    7.451642] dsa-loop fixed-0:1f: DSA mockup driver: 0x1f

[    7.451677]   Magic number: 1:490:188

[    7.452496] acpi device:47: hash matches

[    7.452518] acpi device:1a: hash matches

[    7.452614] console [netcon0] enabled

[    7.452636] netconsole: network logging started

[    7.453533] OF: Duplicate name in testcase-data, renamed to "duplicate-name#1"

[    7.453887] ### dt-test ### start of unittest - you will see error messages

[    7.454517] OF: /testcase-data/phandle-tests/consumer-a: could not get #phandle-cells-missing for /testcase-data/phandle-tests/provider1

[    7.455493] OF: /testcase-data/phandle-tests/consumer-a: could not get #phandle-cells-missing for /testcase-data/phandle-tests/provider1

[    7.456490] OF: /testcase-data/phandle-tests/consumer-a: could not find phandle

[    7.456512] OF: /testcase-data/phandle-tests/consumer-a: could not find phandle

[    7.456534] OF: /testcase-data/phandle-tests/consumer-a: arguments longer than property

[    7.456556] OF: /testcase-data/phandle-tests/consumer-a: arguments longer than property

[    7.457553] irq: no irq domain found for /testcase-data/interrupts/intc0 !

[    7.459366] ### dt-test ### end of unittest - 129 passed, 0 failed

[    7.459534] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    7.459544] ALSA device list:

[    7.460485]   No soundcards found.

[    7.600220] input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3

[    7.600745] dsa-loop fixed-0:1f: DSA mockup driver: 0x1f

[    7.600789] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    7.601552] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    7.601920] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    7.602590] md: autorun ...

[    7.602612] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    7.604066] EXT4-fs (sda4): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    7.606929] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    7.607576] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:4.

[    7.610134] devtmpfs: mounted

[    7.611561] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1668K

[    7.611583] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 16384k

[    7.611627] Freeing unused kernel memory: 192K

[    7.612560] Freeing unused kernel memory: 88K

[    7.826920] loadkeys (1919) used greatest stack depth: 13568 bytes left

[    7.828002] init-early.sh (1917) used greatest stack depth: 13104 bytes left

[    8.300249] random: crng init done

[    9.662640] LoadPin: dev(8,4): writable

[    9.662655] LoadPin: load pinning can be disabled.

[    9.662676] LoadPin: kernel-module pinned obj="/lib64/modules/4.12.12-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000/e1000.ko" pid=2380 cmdline="modprobe --use-blacklist --verbose e1000"

[    9.672535] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    9.672541] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   10.151670] e1000 0000:02:00.0 eth0: (PCI:66MHz:32-bit) 00:50:56:a6:3c:a1

[   10.151682] e1000 0000:02:00.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[   10.151732] dsa-loop fixed-0:1f: DSA mockup driver: 0x1f

[   10.151747] DSA: switch 0 0 parsed

[   10.151748] DSA: tree 0 parsed

[   10.155966] libphy: dsa slave smi: probed

[   10.156082] Generic PHY dsa-0.0:00: attached PHY driver [Generic PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=dsa-0.0:00, irq=-1)

[   10.156193] Generic PHY dsa-0.0:01: attached PHY driver [Generic PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=dsa-0.0:01, irq=-1)

[   10.156285] Generic PHY dsa-0.0:02: attached PHY driver [Generic PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=dsa-0.0:02, irq=-1)

[   10.156672] Generic PHY dsa-0.0:03: attached PHY driver [Generic PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=dsa-0.0:03, irq=-1)

[   10.172676] e1000 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: renamed from eth0

[   10.814059] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   11.783443] Adding 2097148k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2097148k

[   16.800766] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[   16.801423] e1000: enp2s0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[   16.803538] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp2s0: link becomes ready

[   20.849929] nf_conntrack: default automatic helper assignment has been turned off for security reasons and CT-based  firewall rule not found. Use the iptables CT target to attach helpers instead.

[   30.570561] check_iftraffic (3355) used greatest stack depth: 13032 bytes left

[   41.131741] process_perfdat (3515) used greatest stack depth: 12888 bytes left
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Majed17,

A couple of things.

Please make friends with wgetpaste and put things like dmesg onto a pastebin site.

That helps your helpers help you.

Do not respond to your own thread until someone else has.  To add more information, edit the original post.

Responding to yourself makes your unanswered thread drop out of the "Unanswered Posts" search, so potential helpers may miss it.  

I presume you mean 

```
[ 0.000000] **********************************************************

[ 0.000000] ** NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE **

[ 0.000000] ** **

[ 0.000000] ** trace_printk() being used. Allocating extra memory. **

[ 0.000000] ** **

[ 0.000000] ** This means that this is a DEBUG kernel and it is **

[ 0.000000] ** unsafe for production use. **

[ 0.000000] ** **

[ 0.000000] ** If you see this message and you are not debugging **

[ 0.000000] ** the kernel, report this immediately to your vendor! **

[ 0.000000] ** **

[ 0.000000] ** NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE NOTICE **

[ 0.000000] ********************************************************** 
```

I guess that you built the kernel, "so report this immediately to your vendor!" means you.  :)

I guess you have  

```
 │ Symbol: SAMPLE_TRACE_PRINTK [=n]                                                               │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                               │  

  │ Prompt: Build trace_printk module - tests various trace_printk formats                         │  

  │   Location:                                                                                    │  

  │     -> Kernel hacking                                                                          │  

  │ (9)   -> Sample kernel code (SAMPLES [=y])                                                     │  

  │   Defined at samples/Kconfig:14                                                                │  

  │   Depends on: SAMPLES [=y] && EVENT_TRACING [=n] && m && MODULES [=y]   
```

on.

Rebuild and reinstall your kernel with that option off.

----------

## Majed17

if you could tell me how to get the old dmesg to wgetpaste i will edit the posts. i have it installed but sadly i forget its command.

i should have figured out myself to disable trace_printk in the kernel but I honestly thought that the vendor is gentoo and that this is a bug and must be reported. Thank you for your time.

----------

## marax_faraii

 *Quote:*   

> if you could tell me how to get the old dmesg to wgetpaste i will edit the posts. 

 

```
dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt
```

 or how you want to name the file is up to you.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Majed17,

Don't change to wgetpaste now.  Pastebins have a fairly short life.  To keep continuity for later readers, its important that helpers quote the useful pieces of a pastebin.

At the time, 

```
wgetpaste -c dmesg
```

would have done what you needed.

The command needs to be quoted if it contains whitespace.

----------

## Majed17

Well thank you for clearing this up, may God bless you

----------

